# Nearest rail station to Uxbridge



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

anyone know what the nearest overhead station to Uxbridge is please?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 17, 2009)

Denham on the chiltern line maybe but that's well bumpkin.

I'm guessing you do know the tube goes to Uxbridge.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like one of the Ruislips.

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/Tube-DLR-Trams-and-Train-Travelcard-zones-Map.pdf

Yeah, know the tube goes there, but I was hoping rail would be quicker.

Seems not according to National Rail Enquiries (two changes) 

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/Tube-DLR-Trams-and-Train-Travelcard-zones-Map.pdf


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2009)

The Metropolitan line is a bit quicker than some of the 'tube' lines, as it doesn't have so many stations in the inner london bit.

depends where you're travelling to / from.

I seem to remember that you can book through on national rail from the west to Uxbridge, by changing to bus at Slough (First service 58 - although it's not the most direct of routes) but it's probably quicker and less costly than travelling into Paddington, round to Baker Street, then out to Uxbridge.

Not sure if you can get such a ticket at the Uxbridge end, though.

and National Rail Enquiries doesn't seem to have heard of the idea of travel to Uxbridge, so it may have stopped.  May be worth making more enquiries if that's the sort of journey you're thinking of making.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The Metropolitan line is a bit quicker than some of the 'tube' lines, as it doesn't have so many stations in the inner london bit.
> 
> depends where you're travelling to / from.
> 
> ...




Travelling from Brixton.  No, there isn't an Uxbridge station as I discovered by looking at the map (link above).  It seems there's two Ruislip stations but you have to change twice.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looks like one of the Ruislips.
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/Tube-DLR-Trams-and-Train-Travelcard-zones-Map.pdf
> 
> ...



It's no use using that map to judge distances between stations as it's not geographic.

West Drayton is pretty close to Uxbridge and there's a bus that goes between the two, and the journey is short.....at least there used to be; I dunno about now since I haven't been that way for years.  Just get the tube, so much simpler.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

West Ruislip and then U10 ( i think) bus.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

From West Drayton the 285 bus goes to Uxbridge, both are equidistance pretty much.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

Why don't you go by tube (if that isn't a dim question)? God why on earth do you want to go to uxbridge - I work there and it's a dive


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

no it's not the 285, it's been a while. Doh!  I would have thought the easiest would be to Baker Street and the met line to Uxbridge. Shouldn't take much more than an hour.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh I see you think it would be quicker by rail. No, nothing is quick out there. It's the arse end of nowhere. I urge you to avoid it


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> it's a dive



this. I worked there many moons ago. And also at Heathrow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Why don't you go by tube (if that isn't a dim question)? God why on earth do you want to go to uxbridge - I work there and it's a dive




I want to visit the Nabru sofa shop.  It's on an industrial estate there somewhere.

You could visit on my behalf


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

just looked at a map. Easiest way would either be overland train to West Drayton and get the 222 towards Uxbridge and get off at the stop opposite the pub (mill road crossing) or tube (met or piccadilly) to Uxbridge and then 222 towards West Drayton and get off the stop right by the pub opposite mill road.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I want to visit the Nabru sofa shop.  It's on an industrial estate there somewhere.
> 
> You could visit on my behalf



Thanks but I don't take lunchbreaks 

Have you looked at where it is in relation to any public transport? Uxbridge has a massive windswept by pass round the town ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Thanks but I don't take lunchbreaks
> 
> Have you looked at where it is in relation to any public transport? Uxbridge has a massive windswept by pass round the town ...




You're entitled to a lunchbreak by law. 

Looks like we might have to get a taxi if no buses go there.  Uxbridge really is in the arse end of nowhere isn't it.

Here's the map of where they are.  Uxbridge Industrial Estate (bottom left)

It says various buses go down Cowley Road, but I know industrial estates can be huge

http://www.nabru.co.uk/Images/Walking_Map.pdf


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah not like I just told you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> yeah not like I just told you.




Well I *dooooooooooooooooooooo *apologise for missing your post 

Obviously I don't know what pub you're talking about.

However, after getting off at the pub, I still don't know the distance to the industrial estate


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

And soooooooo you should be. Having previously visited the sorting office on this map here - http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=16&countryCode=GB&qs=UB8 2RZ - that is only 1 minute away from the bus stop by the pub (which is called the Chiltern View, avoid..) So I reckon probably about 10 minutes walk in total. However, a taxi from either of the stations shouldn't be too much. West Drayton has a mini cab firm whilst Uxbridge has black cabs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> And soooooooo you should be. Having previously visited the sorting office on this map here - http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=16&countryCode=GB&qs=UB8 2RZ - that is only 1 minute away from the bus stop by the pub (which is called the Chiltern View, avoid..) So I reckon probably about 10 minutes walk in total. However, a taxi from either of the stations shouldn't be too much. West Drayton has a mini cab firm whilst Uxbridge has black cabs.



Am I forgiven?  

10 minutes casually walking or fast?

That's probably 1/2 hour for b/f then.  Too far


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah, that's me walking. Reckon a black cab from Uxbridge wouldn't cost you much more than a fiver.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> yeah, that's me walking. Reckon a black cab from Uxbridge wouldn't cost you much more than a fiver.



Cheers Boris.

Going to look to see if there's an easier way than going to Brixton, ie. Streatham Hill Station, Clapham Junction etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

It looks like getting tube from Brixton to Marylebone, and then getting overhead train from Marylebone to West Ruislip could be a quicker way 


Have to check West Drayton option first


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

That's a vile and unpleasant walk so yes, cab is a good thing. There's not really black cabs - there's a sort of unofficial minicab rank outside the station though - I can have a look on Monday to see how scarce/prevalent they appear to be. And I know I'm entitled to a lunch break but because of childminder hours I am not even in the office my full 8 hours so I have to add stuff on to make up my time. I wasn't being entirely truthful either - a trip to the industrial estate didn't sound like fun. But actually am now thinking of your bf's mobility issues so if you want me to go and have a look at something I can do that - I can take photos or pick up a brochure if that's any good?  (I will force my colleague to drive me in her car  )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

West Drayton would be a train from Paddington


So, West Ruislip or West Drayton?  Which is nearest or easiest?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> That's a vile and unpleasant walk so yes, cab is a good thing. There's not really black cabs - there's a sort of unofficial minicab rank outside the station though - I can have a look on Monday to see how scarce/prevalent they appear to be. And I know I'm entitled to a lunch break but because of childminder hours I am not even in the office my full 8 hours so I have to add stuff on to make up my time. I wasn't being entirely truthful either - a trip to the industrial estate didn't sound like fun. But actually am now thinking of your bf's mobility issues so if you want me to go and have a look at something I can do that - I can take photos or pick up a brochure if that's any good?  (I will force my colleague to drive me in her car  )



I was only joking.

Am going to go up there I think on Monday.  Trying to figure out the quickest, most comfortable and stress-free route at the moment 

I don't really want to have to spend his money without him having sat on the sofa and tried it himself.  It is him that's going to be spending all day on it after all.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

West Drayton from Paddington would be easiest I reckon as West Ruislip would then involve a bus and then another bus or cab.. There's a mini cab place at West Drayton station.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was only joking.
> 
> Am going to go up there I think on Monday.  Trying to figure out the quickest, most comfortable and stress-free route at the moment
> 
> I don't really want to have to spend his money without him having sat on the sofa and tried it himself.  It is him that's going to be spending all day on it after all.



You can come and meet me for lunch 

The tube is actually pretty easy. Brixton - Green Park(Vic)/Green Park - Finchley Road (Jubilee) /Finchley Road - Uxbridge (metropolitan). Finchley Rd interchange is just across platform so easy but there is one escalator, a corridor and a short flight of steps between Vic and Jub at Green Park so not sure if that'd be possible. 

Other alternative is to get the overground from Loughborough Junction to West Hampstead and then get the Jubilee line to Wembley Park and then switch to Metro. There are lots of steps from platform though on overground so that may not be an option. 

If you do option 1, you'll be looking at about 1h 15m all in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> West Drayton from Paddington would be easiest I reckon as West Ruislip would then involve a bus and then another bus or cab.. There's a mini cab place at West Drayton station.




Well it's less than half hour either way I go so now I have to decide on which station once you get off the tube.  Are both Marylebone and Paddington near to where you exit the tube?  (I've never been to either of them I don't think).


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 17, 2009)

Paddington is a bit of a trek from the tube entrance, you have to walk down to platform 14 (IIRC) the other end of the station. Marylebone is turn left as you come out of the tube but as I said West Ruislip is much further away than Uxbridge or West Drayton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> You can come and meet me for lunch
> 
> The tube is actually pretty easy. Brixton - Green Park(Vic)/Green Park - Finchley Road (Jubilee) /Finchley Road - Uxbridge (metropolitan). Finchley Rd interchange is just across platform so easy but there is one escalator, a corridor and a short flight of steps between Vic and Jub at Green Park so not sure if that'd be possible.
> 
> ...




Blimey, that sounds long winded  

Decided West Drayton sounds easier.

Brixton to Oxford Circus, change for Bakerloo Line.  Bakerloo Line to Paddington - 25 minutes (depending on walk to get to Bakerloo Line)

Paddington - West Drayton - 25 minutes

Taxi from West Drayton  - 5/10 minutes?


Sorry Trashy, you'll have to eat alone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Paddington is a bit of a trek from the tube entrance, you have to walk down to platform 14 (IIRC) the other end of the station. Marylebone is turn left as you come out of the tube but as I said West Ruislip is much further away than Uxbridge or West Drayton.




That's alright, he's able to walk the length of the platforms at Victoria, and he'll have had a rest on the tube and be getting another half hour sit down once he gets on the train.  It'll be on the return journey where he'll really start to get tired 

As long as he manages to get a rest in between walks he'll be fine, but all the walks do add up for him, even if they're relatively short.  

Obviously going uphill and upstairs knackers him more so the less of that, the better


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm wondering now whether to go tomorrow.  Might be less daunting on a Sunday, but then again, there may be fewer trains 

argh, the joys of having someone who can't walk far or fast and risks getting lost


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Blimey, that sounds long winded
> 
> Decided West Drayton sounds easier.
> 
> ...



That's 2 tubes and a train which is no different from my suggestions. I was just helpfully including change info. 

Actually do you have that disability tfl map thing? Where it tells you how many steps are between changes? It's v good. No stairs between B'loo and Padd'n - it's all escalators. But it is a way to the platforms. When you get to the top of the little escalators onto the main station concourse, get your bf to wait there (or start walking right) because you need to go left to the ticket machines and right to the platform. It is a good 5 mins walk from the concourse to the weirdly little local platforms at the end of the station. But it's flat. Or you could get one of the blokes on the beepy trucks to take him?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> That's 2 tubes and a train which is no different from my suggestions. I was just helpfully including change info.
> 
> Actually do you have that disability tfl map thing? Where it tells you how many steps are between changes? It's v good. No stairs between B'loo and Padd'n - it's all escalators. But it is a way to the platforms. When you get to the top of the little escalators onto the main station concourse, get your bf to wait there (or start walking right) because you need to go left to the ticket machines and right to the platform. It is a good 5 mins walk from the concourse to the weirdly little local platforms at the end of the station. But it's flat. Or you could get one of the blokes on the beepy trucks to take him?




Nah, he's able for stairs (he lives on 4th floor with no lift).  He can walk quite a way if I force him to.  It's just that he'd prefer to rest, but I don't let him if I'm on a mission to get somewhere.  If I'm not, I'd let him rest every 5 minutes.

He's lost 4 pounds since I've been off work as he's now able to go further than the shop as I keep dragging him out and making him walk 


PS:  Your instructions were for Uxbridge.  I'm going to West Drayon aren't I?  Starting to forget where I'm going now!

You can get overhead rail tickets at tube stations can't you?


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 17, 2009)

I still don't get why you want to faff about getting on tubes and then off onto an overground train and then on to a bus when you could just get the tube straight there? 



Boris Sprinkler said:


> Paddington is a bit of a trek from the tube entrance, you have to walk down to platform 14 (IIRC) the other end of the station.


That's the H&C line platforms.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> I still don't get why you want to faff about getting on tubes and then off onto an overground train and then on to a bus when you could just get the tube straight there?
> 
> 
> That's the H&C line platforms.



No it isn't. The local overground service (which is the one that minnie would get) leaves right down the end of the station.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> PS:  Your instructions were for Uxbridge.  I'm going to West Drayon aren't I?  Starting to forget where I'm going now!
> 
> You can get overhead rail tickets at tube stations can't you?



Not the bits about paddington, no.  And yes you can.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> No it isn't. The local overground service (which is the one that minnie would get) leaves right down the end of the station.



Of course.  I was thinking of walking from the tube to the main concourse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> I still don't get why you want to faff about getting on tubes and then off onto an overground train and then on to a bus when you could just get the tube straight there?
> 
> 
> That's the H&C line platforms.



Tube seems longer, and it sounds like it would be easier from West Drayton.  An hour on rail just doesn't seem as long as on a tube  

However, if we do go that route, then I would go for Metropolitan Line as going on Piccadilly means b/f ends up getting his toes bashed with suitcases and the like


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Not the bits about paddington, no.  And yes you can.




oh right

Will have a look


----------



## paolo (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd use Journey Planner, then do what it says.

(It's got mobility options too, so you can, for example, limit the amount of walking or eliminate stairs or whatever).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> I'd use Journey Planner, then do what it says.
> 
> (It's got mobility options too, so you can, for example, limit the amount of walking or eliminate stairs or whatever).




I did use journey planner.  It gave me the going by tube option.  I looked on National Rail for the overhead options, although I could take the tube out of the equation on the journey planner and see what it comes up with


----------



## paolo (Oct 18, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did use journey planner.  It gave me the going by tube option.  I looked on National Rail for the overhead options, although I could take the tube out of the equation on the journey planner and see what it comes up with



Ah k. To West Drayton it's giving 52 mins as the quickest, vs. 102 via the Met (both from Brixton).

One possible problem with the overground route though is frequency of trains. Unless they're more frequent than every 30 mins, you'll probably end up with 15 mins 'dead' time at Paddington, and there is that irritating walk if your train goes from 'the other end'.

All things considered, I'd go for the Met. Then again that would, in part, be for the trainspottery sentimentality of Sir John Betjemans wonderful Metroland.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Ah k. To West Drayton it's giving 52 mins as the quickest, vs. 102 via the Met (both from Brixton).
> 
> One possible problem with the overground route though is frequency of trains. Unless they're more frequent than every 30 mins, you'll probably end up with 15 mins 'dead' time at Paddington, and there is that irritating walk if your train goes from 'the other end'.
> 
> All things considered, I'd go for the Met. Then again that would, in part, be for the trainspottery sentimentality of Sir John Betjemans wonderful Metroland.




The trains look to be fairly frequent middayish and only take 25 minutes


----------



## Maggot (Oct 18, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> PS:  Your instructions were for Uxbridge.  I'm going to West Drayon aren't I?  Starting to forget where I'm going now!
> 
> You can get overhead rail tickets at tube stations can't you?


You asked about Uxbridge in the thread title, you can't go moving the goalposts like that!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 18, 2009)

Uxbridge train station doesn't have stairs by the way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2009)

Maggot said:


> You asked about Uxbridge in the thread title, you can't go moving the goalposts like that!




I can if I don't know what else is near


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2009)

Went to West Drayton, via Jubilee Line from Green Park to Baker Street, train to Paddington then overhead.

Return journey, bus to Uxbridge, Metropolitan Line to Finchley, Jubilee Line from Finchley.

Have had a knackering day.  Thanks for all the travel advice.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2009)

Did you like the sofas though?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well I bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

copied from DFS Sofa post


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2009)

It's nice  Hope they'll deliver! I didn't leave the office today but did notice there were no taxis at the rank when I got to work this am so was a bit worried for you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2009)

trashpony said:


> It's nice  Hope they'll deliver! I didn't leave the office today but did notice there were no taxis at the rank when I got to work this am so was a bit worried for you




Yeah, slight problem with that.  They'll deliver lots of stuff free and because we're getting ours within 3 weeks, it's free.  Unfortunately, if you live in flats, they'll only deliver to communal front doors.  

So, we've decided to get them to assembly it (£40).  That way they have to carry it up four flights of stairs  

Now I'm thinking of ordering the two-seater sofa bed.  It means they have to assemble it for the same price if you order more than one item.


----------



## paolo (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice sofa - clean simple design, always wins. 

You _have_ measured that it will go up the stairs and in through your door?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Nice sofa - clean simple design, always wins.
> 
> You _have_ measured that it will go up the stairs and in through your door?




No, not checked it will go up stairs and through door


----------



## paolo (Oct 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, not checked it will go up stairs and through door



Now you know what your top priority job is tomorrow morning. Or now. 

(I speak from experience of a very close shave with a sofa. Needed to remove a light fitting in a communal corridor to get it through.).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Now you know what your top priority job is tomorrow morning. Or now.




It's flatpacked furniture, I don't need to check whether it'll fit through the door


----------



## paolo (Oct 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's flatpacked furniture, I don't need to check whether it'll fit through the door



Ahh...

When you said assembled, I thought that meant pre-assembled. My mistake. Like they'd do that... doh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Ahh...
> 
> When you said assembled, I thought that meant pre-assembled. My mistake. Like they'd do that... doh.




They'll assemble it for you for a fee of £40 so we're doing that.  It looks easy to put together but they won't deliver up four flights of steps, only to communal door, which means we've had to go for the assemble option.


----------

